# What's the truth behind climber's jerseys?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Never owned a "climber's jersey". Are they a big difference in hot, humid dry heat?

And is it true about the need for sunscreen under the jersey due to near-see thru material?

With winter hitting my parts local shops are having big sales, but thought I'd post to see what the skinny is. Are they just marketing?


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I bought a "climbing" jersey for a ride I was doing that had expected temps of 110+, which it did. I don't know how a "standard" jersey would of fared in the same situation but I can say that "climbing" jersey I bought is one of the most comfortable jersey's I have ever worn. The material is thin and it definitely lets more air through so it's not great on cooler days. As far as needing extra sunscreen mine specifically calls out that it has a SPF50 block rating and it seemed to work, after the +4 hr ride with no shade I had no issues.

SS-


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't like the fit of the Castelli climber's jersey. Has a big pot belly provision for some reason. Both version one and two.

The jersey I use would qualify as a long sleeve climber's jersey. It's a thin and tight mesh covering the front and back. Yes, the sun does get in, but not quite enough to burn me on this jersey and I burn easy. I certainly have tan lines on my back from my bibs, but no burning issues.

Other jerseys, like the Rapha one, are not a tight mesh, they're more of an open mesh. On ones like that you will need sunscreen no doubt.

I find, personally, that the tight long white sleeves and mesh front and back is the combo that keeps me coolest. Some people hate sleeves, some like short ones, some longer, some full length. The lightweight mesh front and back are key though for climbing and really hot temps if you ask me, no matter the sleeves.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I noticed that about the Castelli version.
Mind divulging which brand or model of lightweight mesh you recommend?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The one I have is from Nalini but I don't see it online anywhere, it's a custom kit one. I haven't found anything else that I like as much. The Assos long sleeve Mille jersey is nice if you're a bit larger, not sure what I'd call the fabrics though. The smallest one is a little big on me.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bikewriter said:


> Never owned a "climber's jersey". Are they a big difference in hot, *humid dry heat*?



Not sure I understand. What is humid dry heat?


----------

